# Kathleen Edwards 1957 LP Jr stolen (recovered)



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Her guitar was stolen from her house this week. You can check her facebook page for the details. We need to get this guitar back to her. Start asking anyone you know who might be able to help.

https://www.facebook.com/kathleenedwardsmusic

DW


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, they don't call it Shitsville for no reason! 

Seriously though, that sucks. Rich kids with too much time on their hands likely...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Who the hell is Kathleen Edwards??


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Who the hell is Kathleen Edwards??


Whoa whoa whoa! Seriously? We're going to have to ask for your citizenship, son. 

[video=youtube;LdTF_M-h1J4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdTF_M-h1J4[/video]

[video=youtube;kW6WICBscx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW6WICBscx4[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Seriously? We're going to have to ask for your citizenship, son.
> 
> [video=youtube;LdTF_M-h1J4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdTF_M-h1J4[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;kW6WICBscx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW6WICBscx4[/video]



Harsh! lol Don't recognize her name, face or stuff. Not my genre.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Didn't know who she was either. Hope she gets her guitar back though.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sad news . Hope she gets it back soon .


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kathleen recently quit playing and opened up a coffee shop where she lives now, which happens to be my neighbourhood. This video is from Farm Aid in 2005. Here she is playing the '57 LP that was stolen.

[video=youtube;ZyAS7RRbZm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyAS7RRbZm4&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

Here's the title track from her 2012 album ''Soft Place to Land', recorded at the CBC Studios.

[video=youtube;3vV1J3cQnj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vV1J3cQnj0&amp;index=3&amp;list=RDZyAS7RRbZm4[/video]

She's an amazing talent who just got tired of the music industry. Hope she gets her guitar back.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

An exceptional talent. Very pretty, too. She wrote one of my favourite songs ever. 

[video=youtube;Ppqy0LJlcAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppqy0LJlcAg[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Chito said:


> Kathleen recently quit playing and opened up a coffee shop where she lives now, which happens to be my neighbourhood.


Have you been? I haven't been back to the old home town since we left for the US 2.5 years ago. Figures I leave, good coffee arrives. Sigh. 

- - - Updated - - -



pattste said:


> An exceptional talent. Very pretty, too. She wrote one of my favourite songs ever.


That solo from....is that Colin Cripps? So good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Have you been? I haven't been back to the old home town since we left for the US 2.5 years ago. Figures I leave, good coffee arrives. Sigh.


Unfortunately not. I stopped drinking coffee 5 years ago. But a good friend of mine is a regular there and she's been well acquainted with Kathleen. The place is called Quitters.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is from The Star today.....


http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/08/28/kathleen-edwards-asks-fans-to-watch-for-stolen-les-paul-junior-guitar.html

Back to the top for a good cause.

Dave


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

There was also a spot on the local CBC TV news last night.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great gesture by the CEO of the Ottawa Sports Entertainment Group. 

https://twitter.com/OSEGMarkGoudie/status/637250502699323393


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If I were a gigging musician, or had an instrument of value, I'd download the tile app and sew a tile into the guitar case. Track it by bluetooth.

I've been listening to the commercial repeatedly on satellite radio and it just occurred to me one day.

https://www.thetileapp.com/how-it-works


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, thieves suck ass. I detest these scumbags completely, but all this hubub because shes a famous Canadian artist? Because shes pretty??

What about all the working joes who lose their gear to these losers...it's gotta hit them worse. Yes it sucks, but I'm sure she can afford another. Not trying to sound like a dick, but I have less sympathy for those who cry foul when they have much more than the average person. Not just this story, but any story of a celeb that was done wrong. I do hope she gets it back however. Sentimental value does not have a number


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's been a few guitars that have been stolen in Ottawa lately and I know of at least 3 guitars that have been returned to their rightful owners. None of the guys who lost their guitars are famous. I'm sure having it posted on social media helps. The post about her losing her guitar is really nothing unusual in the social media nor even the news media. It's been going on since the last year or so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

adcandour said:


> If I were a gigging musician, or had an instrument of value, I'd download the tile app and sew a tile into the guitar case. Track it by bluetooth.


BlueTooth is short range -- only work if you're a few meters near the tag. Beyond that: nope.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

iaresee said:


> BlueTooth is short range -- only work if you're a few meters near the tag. Beyond that: nope.


You're right.

As I mentioned, I don't really gig, but if I did, I would look into it more. 

In 5 minutessearching online, I feel the GPS pet tracking collar would be the route to take. Tie picks to it and keep it in the case. Done.

(TKSTAR GPS pet tracker for $80)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Scotty said:


> You know, thieves suck ass. I detest these scumbags completely, but all this hubub because shes a famous Canadian artist? Because shes pretty??
> 
> What about all the working joes who lose their gear to these losers...it's gotta hit them worse. Yes it sucks, but I'm sure she can afford another. Not trying to sound like a dick, but I have less sympathy for those who cry foul when they have much more than the average person. Not just this story, but any story of a celeb that was done wrong. I do hope she gets it back however. Sentimental value does not have a number



i haven't seen the news articles...only what she has posted online...and anymore...the news is distracting for other events...so if someone on social media at the News desk saw this...and because she's semi-famous...new news story, load up the truck! i would hardly fault her on it...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The word is , the crook came through the back door, and took just the guitar , not the case.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

adcandour said:


> If I were a gigging musician, or had an instrument of value, I'd download the tile app and sew a tile into the guitar case. Track it by bluetooth.
> 
> I've been listening to the commercial repeatedly on satellite radio and it just occurred to me one day.
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/how-it-works


Except that in this case, the instrument wasn't in a case...

And she's no longer a gigging musician...

Got tired of the music biz - hence the coffee shop, "Quitter's".

But yes, not a bad idea.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

SO ATTACH IT TO THE STRAP!!!! Put it in one of those pretty shielded cavities!!! Glue it to the front. Hire someone to hold the tracking device to the guitar. Glue your head to the guitar. 

Holy shit... just make it work.

- - - Updated - - -

Here: 

http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/put-these-quarter-sized-gps-trackers-everything

It's the size of a quarter.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

For security you need to create a diversion, so in this case you buy a china made LP jr,for 285.00 and keep it out in the open while hiding the real deal.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> The word is , the crook came through the back door, and took just the guitar , not the case.


From the way she worded her post on Facebook, she might even have been at home when it happened. I don't mean to scare her but I think she may have more to worry about than finding her guitar. She may have a stalker after her. I was reading a couple of articles. She's a semi-famous artist, very beautiful. Reading between the lines she appears to be single currently and living alone. Her home is said to be just a few blocks from Quitters where she walks to work every day. Probably predictably. As a new business owner she probably spends a lot of time at Quitters and probably arrives first and leaves last a lot of the time. This is a recipe for disaster. I would suggest that she gets a fancy alarm system if she doesn't have one and get a big, mean dog.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got from her post, that she was there also, and thought, it might be some-one in the family or friend of family..the person had to know were the guitar was.. and the lay-out of the house, in order to get in and out quickly.. didn't take the guitar case because it was probably in another room,there was no time to search.. in and out... friends of a friends, kids/people talk.. i know were there is a 1957 LP and its always in a room near the back door... 





pattste said:


> From the way she worded her post on Facebook, she might even have been at home when it happened. I don't mean to scare her but I think she may have more to worry about than finding her guitar. She may have a stalker after her. I was reading a couple of articles. She's a semi-famous artist, very beautiful. Reading between the lines she appears to be single currently and living alone. Her home is said to be just a few blocks from Quitters where she walks to work every day. Probably predictably. As a new business owner she probably spends a lot of time at Quitters and probably arrives first and leaves last a lot of the time. This is a recipe for disaster. I would suggest that she gets a fancy alarm system if she doesn't have one and get a big, mean dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

pattste said:


> get a big, mean dog.


or any dog and this werewolf muzzle.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> i haven't seen the news articles...only what she has posted online...and anymore...the news is distracting for other events...so if someone on social media at the News desk saw this...and because she's semi-famous...new news story, load up the truck! i would hardly fault her on it...


I'm not faulting her in any way. She's a victim and I hope she gets it back.

I'm referring to the hoopla here and online about the story. If it was joe blow, few would care.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I'm not faulting her in any way. She's a victim and I hope she gets it back.
> 
> I'm referring to the hoopla here and online about the story. If it was joe blow, few would care.


I think you made your point a couple of posts back. Let it go already. You're borderline trolling.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I first heard Kathleen on CBC kids doing the "vegetable ABC" with that guitar. Then looked her up on the "u-tube" & found the "Colin Cripps tone"
http://www.texamps.com/colin_cripps.php
For that, I am grateful.
Hope she gets her guitar back.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> I first heard Kathleen on CBC kids doing the "vegetable ABC" with that guitar.


That being said, that how I found out about Serena Ryder too! (Gotta love kids TV)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> I think you made your point a couple of posts back. Let it go already. You're borderline trolling.


?? How do you figure. I replied to a poster. I did not make and antagonizing remarks, but you are.

I could't care less whether you agree with my views. But this is a forum, and I will participate my way


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Very glad to say that the latest word is the guitar has been returned. Although details are sparse...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some info here

Ottawa singer gets priceless guitar back 10 months after theft


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just seems a bit strange to me , there leaving alot out of the story...guy walks along, finds a bag with guitars in it, go to coffee shop and gives them back...alot of holes in that story


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> Just seems a bit strange to me , there leaving alot out of the story...guy walks along, finds a bag with guitars in it, go to coffee shop and gives them back...alot of holes in that story


Could be that Edwards did put out several statements about it being unique, and they wouldn't be able to pawn it or sell it on Kijiji and appealed for its return "no questions asked" so now that it is back there are going to be unanswered questions.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes there is a lot more to this story, but it's up to KittyTheFool to share with the public. 

In the end, it really doesn't matter though, she has her Jr back.

DW


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I always thought it was a relative or friend of a friend that took it, when they went into the house they knew what they wanted to take.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the latest...

LOST & FOUND: How Kathleen Edwards got her guitar back | StittsvilleCentral.ca


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There were some rather dumb comments by people in the CBC news article, even implying this was a useless non-news item. Now THAT irritated me. Trying to think of a sarcastic dumbed-down analogy in response, but my mind just isn't going there today.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

iaresee said:


> That solo from....is that Colin Cripps? So good.


Jim Bryson. He was actually the keyboard player in my very first band.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

iaresee said:


> BlueTooth is short range -- only work if you're a few meters near the tag. Beyond that: nope.


I know I'm replying to an old post but what happens if you are out of range of your Tile is that you set that Tile to lost and then anyone who has the Tile app and comes in range of your lost Tile, their phone will secretly send you a message with the location of your lost Tile. 

When I first downloaded the app it showed me how many people in range of me had the app and it was way more than I thought it would be. Like in the hundreds.


----------

